# How our Link-Maker tool works, behind the scenes



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Some people have wayyyyy too much time on their hands.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

OH wow,  Now I get it.  Bet I can make that baby work in a flash.  NOT!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I need to pay that teeny tiny woman a lot more money. She's been busy.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

You have to let Leslie out of there...


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Memories!!!  I worked one of those plug boards '66 - '67.  Bet I could sit down and do it now with very little refreshing.  Switchboards were fun in the good ol' days.  I'm old enough . . . ?!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Teninx said:


> You have to let Leslie out of there...


I know. This wasn't in the original job description!

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Is she Vista compatable?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"Love the clothing," said the quilter...

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I sure am glad that's not my job... too confined!! lol


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Cute, I thought this would be a real link for me to learn a new trick...Ha!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Sailor, I have a box of sea bats to show you..


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

I thought it was kinda like this:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ethan said:


> I thought it was kinda like this:


Yes, that's Harvey with Leslie, Pidgeon92 and Linda (Kat is off studying) and I'm taking the picture.

Betsy

And by the way, here's Toto's bio on the IMDB.com
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1206094/bio


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, that's Harvey with Leslie, Pidgeon92 and Linda (Kat is off studying) and I'm taking the picture.


I refuse to be the one without a brain.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I refuse to be the one without a brain.


And I've never been fond of high heels, so I guess I'm not the chick in the ruby slippers...

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't say who was who....

I'll be happy to be the one without a brain!  Then I have an excuse!

Betsy


----------

